# hi, im new and need some help with the 350



## heavythumb (Aug 18, 2011)

hey guys, i just joined a second ago lol and i was wonderin where i could find a couple things... i got a 06 rancher 350 snorkeled, 26" mudlights, jet kit, exhaust but i want to put a 2" lift on it which i know where to get that but HL used to have some bbk's and clutch kit for my bike and now i cant seem to find them, do you know where i can get a clutch kit (06) and bbk at? maybe a GR too im debating cuz if i get my hands on one of them, its off to 28's unless the laws 2's get ahold of me first... haha thanks guys


----------



## muddaholic 09 (Apr 12, 2011)

if u can find the gear reduction i would def go with the law 2 cause its only .01 cent more per tire.. maby look into something lift wise with the front a arms that are curved.. maby a 4 inch lift .. heck if u had the dough u could turn it into an irs for like 800$ or so..just sayin


----------



## heavythumb (Aug 18, 2011)

i dont have the dogh though :/ but ill rig somethin up and show you guys when its finished


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

One of the members on here says he builds GR kits for the hondas, just thumb through the honda threads and you should see some posts that are fairly recent.


----------

